# A3 interior color kit



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

We ordered the color kit for my incoming car and the knee bolster pieces arrived with excitement. Until we unboxed them and found these letters/numbers with no explanation or reason and they can not be removed. I only took one picture. 
I would almost spend the extra cash and have them repaired in full red to match my car. 
They are just simply stick on pieces over the existing piece in the car. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Haha... wow. That's pretty terrible. Are they returnable, or is your dealership stuck with them?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> We ordered the color kit for my incoming car and the knee bolster pieces arrived with excitement. Until we unboxed them and found these letters/numbers with no explanation or reason and they can not be removed. I only took one picture.
> I would almost spend the extra cash and have them repaired in full red to match my car.
> They are just simply stick on pieces over the existing piece in the car.
> 
> ...


I would take a look at these pics before you put them on your car

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pup.jsp?listingId=602615867&tracktype=newcc#0


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> I would take a look at these pics before you put them on your car
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pup.jsp?listingId=602615867&tracktype=newcc#0


You don't suppose that's what the illegible text in the 3rd photo of that link is, do you?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Chimera said:


> You don't suppose that's what the illegible text in the 3rd photo of that link is, do you?



















Yup I think its a match


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

my service manager is going to email his contact at AofA in the accessories dept and see if he can get an explanation for it.

if i do end up getting it, i'll have all of my pieces painted completely in Brilliant Red.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

That has to be the tackiest thing I've ever seen. ugh!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RGB_color_model

I don't know why would anyone put the RGB color code on anything...


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

So u the guy with the bikes on the roof and car for sale in Florida audi dealer


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> my service manager is going to email his contact at AofA in the accessories dept and see if he can get an explanation for it.
> 
> if i do end up getting it, i'll have all of my pieces painted completely in Brilliant Red.


Its your car, some things are better left untouched. I could only imagine it being extremely painful to revert back should you change your mind in the end.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pup.jsp?listingId=602615867&tracktype=newcc#0



Is is car urs cause it's still for sale


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Are these just "samples" of your selected color? Since they put the RGB values on it looks like that might be for future reference if you'd ordered multiple "paint chips" so your dealer could send the order in with the correct color values.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

livestrong191 said:


> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pup.jsp?listingId=602615867&tracktype=newcc#0
> 
> 
> 
> Is is car urs cause it's still for sale


Huh ?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I would bet dollars to doughnuts the text on there is actually intentional to make it look "industrial" or "techy"

Text or no text, I think those panels look straight out of Pep Boys.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

That kit makes the car look cheap and horrible. Why would anyone ever want to add that?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Cyncris said:


> That kit makes the car look cheap and horrible. Why would anyone ever want to add that?


Differentiation. The addition of the kit doesn't bother me, though a bit loud for my tastes. The acres of plastic in front the gear surround, to me, looks cheap in photos. Doesn't bother me as much in person.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

this color kit is spreading like a disease lol....... A wet carbon kit might look good......


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

We got a reply from the email sent to:

"I’ve been advised by the Accessories Team that it is a German color code identifier. No further explanation available.

I’m thinking some customers may find that bit of info to add a “Euro-coolness factor” to their car?"


I'm guessing the Germans may think its cool, but us American's not so much.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

It looks awful inside the car. They had it on one of the cars at the launch party I went to and it just looked dumb.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> We got a reply from the email sent to:
> 
> "I’ve been advised by the Accessories Team that it is a German color code identifier. No further explanation available.
> 
> ...


lollerskates. It's not a German color code. It's an international standard color code. Silly excuses...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Brian. Just get an S3 and stop ordering all this stuff.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> Brian. Just get an S3 and stop ordering all this stuff.


Ryan, there is already so much in the works for my incoming car that i'm just about bursting at the seems not being able to say what are in the plans.
but the car will debut at Wuste. ProjectA3 part deux


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Does it involve black vinyl?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Chimera said:


> Does it involve black vinyl?


some, yes


----------

